# Vintage South Bend Drill Press 14b2a Dph-101a



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2016)

I had the very good fortune to meet a new bunch of friends yesterday in the Sacramento area.
A like minded group of guys, that were just a pleasure to be around. The members of the group are also members here on the HM forum, which makes it that much nicer to put a face to the name!
Member TAWP Tool, was offering lots of neat tooling and equipment for sale at excellent prices.
we struck great deals on some horizontal milling cutters, a laser level, a really cool turret head for a drill press, and not least, a beautiful south bend 14" drill press!!!









the machine was originally sold back east and somehow made the long trip from NJ to CA!
it has a functioning internal lamp socket, great feature!




There is a speed change pulley that was missing from the machine that would have allowed 16 speeds,
well- it now runs on 4 speeds....









I removed the motor pulley ,inverted it and reinstalled it.
i took a piece of string and ran it round the pulleys similar to how the belt is run in the picture above.
i added an inch to the string length and cut the string off, then measured the string.
in my case a 4L460 belt was what the doctor ordered!
i found one at the local ACE Hardware store for less than $9.
i adjusted the motor tension stop to have a very nice belt tension.
A very cool feature of the drill press is the unique method of chuck key storage, it's in the motor tensioner!
how cool is that?





after getting it running i couldn't let well enough alone, i started scraping the table...




i swept the table and found a lot of low spots (.001"-.002"), fortunately there were no high spots of any consequence.
the table will serve many more great years of service!
i made a video tour of the drill press,
if you got nothing better to do for the next 4:03, you could take a peek!





thanks for reading and watching, if you had the stomach for it!


----------



## chips&more (Jul 31, 2016)

UD, looks great, nothing better than good old USA iron!...Dave


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Dave, it's a really cool old machine- just up my alley!

stay tuned for the DC motor conversion, coming soon!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice score Doc. That should be a keeper. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Mike, 
i agree, a keeper she is!


----------



## rwm (Aug 1, 2016)

If that's you in the video you look nothing like your avatar.
Robert


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 1, 2016)

the camera must be out of focus, or i gotta accept the fact that i have a face fit for Radio!


----------



## Dredb (May 11, 2018)

Nice drilling machine!! Has a lot of nice features that are not immediately obvious. Reprints of how to run a Shaper and Drill press used to be available from Lindsay Publishing. It contains full instructions for your drill press with info on alternative drilling milling and polishing spindles.


----------



## NICOLAS LIN (Nov 27, 2019)

Is the upper front round head a casting material or sheet metal ?  Do you have a spare parts drawing and list can share with me ?  Thanks.


----------

